# Hello from Maryland



## GerryWhite (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm the technical director for a small community theater in Hagerstown, Maryland called Potomac Playmakers. We're online at http://potomacplaymakers.com. Our theater has been around since 1926, so it's one of the oldest in Maryland and the east coast.
Next year we'll be moving from our current home to a building that's being refurbished. We'll actually have decent seating -- vs folding chairs with not-thick-enough pads on them. Ahhh.......
Anyway - I'll be asking around for suggestions for effective fund-raising and design ideas.

Cya!

- Gerry


----------



## soundlight (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome! Yeah, looks like it would be nice to upgrade from that seating...will you actually have a theater (real lighting grid/electrics with real front of house positions, maybe even a proscenium arch and raked seating) when you move?

Anyway, looks like a tough space to work in - good luck with the move!


----------



## GerryWhite (Feb 19, 2007)

soundlight said:


> Welcome! Yeah, looks like it would be nice to upgrade from that seating...will you actually have a theater (real lighting grid/electrics with real front of house positions, maybe even a proscenium arch and raked seating) when you move?
> Anyway, looks like a tough space to work in - good luck with the move!


My family has been involved with PP since the mid-1950's. I can remember getting yelled at for making too much noise downstairs (no sound proofing between floors) -- Heh-heh!
If our fund-raising efforts prove worthy, we expect to have all that you mentioned, and more. I'm hoping for surround-sound for some cool sound effects.
It's a small theater -- 150 people, at the most. But it can be fun -- once you find ways around the divas.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth. Remember that while there will always be someone with better facilities than you have, there too will always be someone with worse facilities...


----------



## Van (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! 
Hey I spent plenty of time in a community theatre that moved three times, we converte an old mechanics garage, a pole barn, < yes literally a real," My dad's got a barn." scenario> , a church and finally a warehouse. 
Perhaps we can chat about fundraising. We spend a ton of energy on funding campaigns. Does you theatre employ a grant writer ? or campaign director?


----------



## GerryWhite (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry -- but we're strictly a volunteer group.


----------



## DarSax (Feb 20, 2007)

Greetings from Maryland yourself! (Walt Whitman High senior, in Bethesda)

Welcome to controlbooth!


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!! Behind school theater, community theater is the next largest group in this country!! We take pride in what we can accomplish with little funds, but lots of enthusiasm!

Dennis


----------

